# want to dive back into the hobby



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm wanting to get back into the hobby and I saw some ads online that look appealing.

I have fond memories of a 90 gallon setup I once had with South American cichlids, it had a breeding pair of nics, some green sevs, and a gorgeous salvini, if I remember correctly. 
So another setup like that would be cool.

or
I always wanted to try a tropheus group

or 
maybe a planted tank with a bunch of rams and smaller schools of fish?

but anyways, here are some deals I have come across.

1.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/4024634863.html
80galon, 48'x18'x22', comes with a coral life aqua light, tetra 70 gal filter, 3 heaters for $300

2.
90 Gallon Fish Tank with stand and canopy! - $200
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4040397168.html

3.
70gallon complete set - $120
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/4037110289.html

4.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4035263279.html
135 gallon aquarium - $300

5.
125 gal aquarium - $200 *dang no contact info
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4037649070.html

6.
http://www.michiganreefers.com/forums/selling-forums/138058-complete-90gal-setup.html
Complete 90gal setup

7.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/4025050893.html
90 gallon wide tank 48 long 24 wide 20 tall tank is drilled for two bulkheads in the back top center would be good reef tank $60

I'm leaning towards waiting for a 120 setup, because I really like the wide tanks much more than long tanks, I feel the fish are much happier in them, but that 90 gal, "#7" above looks like a good deal and I have some furniture I could put it on but fiance' would prefer a nice stand and canopy, this stuff adds up probably better off buying a complete package, but not sure about having bulkheads.

I have a nice overflow box and pump for it in the basement from my previous tanks.

The first deal has a nice light if I wanted to do a planted tank .

#3 might be wide enough and the price is right but the stand is ugly


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think you need to decide what exactly you are going to keep before you decide on the tank. For a planted I would look for something short and wide, the depth will look much better, for tropheus I think you would concentrate on the footprint more, more length would be better with a good amount of width so there is more space for territories.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm talking with the #7 guy, I think that one has potential. They make plugs for those holes right?
anyways he might have some glass to throw in for lids and said he just got a filter in on a trade that he will sell cheap, might be a good start


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm thinking some driftwood and some central or south american cichlids, salvini, sevs, etc..


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I did not click on any of the links, but bigger is always better. If you have space for a 6' tank, then get a 6' tank. Your stocking options open up tremendously with longer and wider tanks.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

hmm, well if I went 72" long I would need to put it in front of a huge window because that's about the only spot. That or let it stick out 4 inches into the entrance way.
And I really want at least 20 inches wide, so how big is that?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The most common sized aquarium that is 72" long and over 20" wide is going to probably be a 180gal. 125's are most likely going to be the most common "big" tank available, however they are only 18" wide.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

The 90L sounds interesting. I think 24" of depth would be nice in a 48" tank. Otherwise, 125G tanks are a nice size for cichlids. Try emailing #5 and see if you get a response. $200 is a steal for a 125 with a stand and all those supplies. Even if you have to upgrade the filter and get some decor, its still a great price.

If you put a background on the tank that should help with the window issue. Some light will still get int he tank, but its better that the wind faces the back of the tank rather than the front.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm contemplating the $60 ninety gallon that is just a tank and he said he might have some other stuff too, but I would have to build a stand and that might look bad in the living room.

I also found another deal for a metal stand with 2 complete tank setups on it already, a 120 gal and a 100 gal. This one has everything and comes with a fx5 and a couple ac110's for $400
I'm thinking I could get that one, cherry pick the best stuff and sell the other half and it might turn out to be the best deal, because equipping a tank adds up fast.

Here's the ad
"I have a couple fish tanks i am looking to get rid of. Both tanks have the 4 x 2 footprint and one is 120g, other is 100g. They reside on a double stacked metal stand. For the most part they are in alright condition, not showroom but ok when cleaned up. They have glass lids, rocks, slate,lights, driftwood the whole 9 yards. I even have an FX5 to go with it and an AC110 or 2 also." He said he would take $400,

but I dislike metal stands, maybe I should go with something with a nice stand and canopy since it's going in the living room.

these tanks are all 48" long and 24" wide

#5 didn't even put an email address on the ad.
Do you guys think 18" wide is fine for most setups, like would 6' x 18" be better than 4'x2'?

In the past I always spray painted the back of my tanks black, and it would sit in front of a heavy curtain anyways, the windows go along the whole front of the house so even if I don't open the curtains all the way there is still plenty of light.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.hostpic.org/images/1309031046010106.jpeg

the 90 gal guy said he had this filter he would sell me cheap but he couldn't find any lids or bulkheads.

I have a really nice overflow box and aqualifter pump thing from an old tank but honestly wet-dry's, and sumps scare me and seem really loud if I remember correctly


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

WOW, there are a lot of tank options in your area! I think you have more 4' tanks there than we have tanks total!

The duel setup is tempting. I would want to know the height of both tanks first. Higher tanks really don't do you a lot of good for most cichlids unless you are looking at something like angelfish. Don't get caught up in gallons, look more at footprint (L x D). You could pick the tank and equipment you like the best and then sell off the rest including the stand. It's pretty easy to build a nice looking stand with furniture grade plywood and 2x4s. This is what my 75G tank's stand and built out of and it looks really nice in my living room. Even got it stained to match the other furniture.

To me a 6" tanks is always better than a 4' tank. I would definitely go for a 6'x18" tank over a 4'x2' tank.

Have you decided what type of fish you want yet?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I think I found a winner, the price is just so right. I wanted something wider but I found a 90 gal complete setup with pine stand, eheim filter, everything I guess, for $150 obo. The guy said it was 5 feet long but then said 48x18, thinks its. 90


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Be sure to ask the height as well. 75 and 90gals have the same footprint; the 90 is just taller.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

http://images.craigslist.org/00U0U_g5T0 ... 00x450.jpg

As seen here


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm also going to check out that 2 foot wide 90 gal because they're in the same town


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> http://images.craigslist.org/00U0U_g5T0XMk7VYl_600x450.jpg
> 
> As seen here


Looks like a 90 to me. I have a 75 and that looks taller.

The 24" 90 would be worth looking into.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

what should I do?
yeah that 90 was bad, was more like a 70 and too thin for the stand etc...

but since I was in the area I looked at this 100 gal that's 48"x24".
The silicone looked great, the tank is dirty with smudges but I think it's pretty new, the stuff on the braces is just sticker goo.
































the good: it's a nice tank and will clean up, well, the stand isn't rusty and will clean up well, it has lights, the guy will deliver it.
the bad: it's a rod iron stand, need to find all the other equipment still, no lids etc... has lights but not nice ones

The guy said he would deliver it for $150 in the morning if I want it.

then there's also the guy with this 90 gal that's 48" x 24" that will sell it for $60








he also has this fluval for sale for cheap









but I found a local guy with 2 ac110's for cheap too ($60) obo, with a powerhead

I really have no access to a truck so that 100 gal is appealing because he'll deliver it, but I feel like it might not be as sweet of a deal.

there are some other larger tanks for sale that come with everything but they seem a little squrily, not emailing me back or in questionable neighborhoods. 
for example there's a 180 gal complete for $300, here's the description:
the tank is 6x2x2. comes with 3 glass lids that cover the top completely in 3 sections, 3 lights, 2 work 1 has a short in it, 2 magnum 350 canister filters, out of tank heater that heats up the water coming out of the magnum filter before it goes back into the tank, i probably have about 300 lbs of natural gravel in the tank. nothing else is in the tank besides 2 full size red belly piranhas but i have a few hundered pounds of various sized slate stone along with some decor"

I assume it has a stand but he never answered me, but I would need to rent a truck and get help etc.... and no place in house is a perfect fit for such a large tank, but it's tempting by the time I piece together the other tank I'll be close to that price if not over right?

and there's still the guy with the double metal stand with the complete 120 gal 4x2 on top of the complete 100 set up on the bottom and he said he would take $400 and it comes with a FX5 filter and all kinds of stuff

lol


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Decisions, decisions....

I will just add quickly that Magnum 350s do not hold much media, and would be unsuitable for a 180. I have 2 of them. They sit in my garage, with no further plans to use them....


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Is that $150 for the tank and delivery, or $150 just to deliver? If that's everything that is a pretty sweet deal and you can't beat having it delivered. You can do a lot with a 90G tank and a little bleach and elbow grease go a long way in making nasty tanks look brand new.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Oh and that tank you have pictured above(100 gallon?) looks like it has a cracked trim. Don't get it unless you want to install a new one...


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I was thinking about offering the 100 gal guy"4x2 tank on metal stand with diy lights" $120 delivered, his $150 is fair but there's so many other deals around.

It just would be so convenient to have it delivered and I could be filling it by noon 

the trim looks split, I figured it was designed that way, is this a hazard and how much would it cost to replace?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Oh and that tank you have pictured above(100 gallon?) looks like it has a cracked trim. Don't get it unless you want to install a new one...


yea I saw that too almost like they did a crappy repair job on it didn't like that at all


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

what do you think of the light? looks like it takes regular bulbs? He said he thinks he paid $100 for it, I'm thinking it's pretty bad.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, they do. You can cap them off.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You'll need to order a new trim piece and silicone it in place.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

A lot of folks feel that the top trim isn't that important from what I'm reading, the important one is the center brace. I think I could just put a bit of silicone on it.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok, I said yes to the 100 gal with stand, delivered for $140. 
Now I need to piece together some equipment.
I could buy that Fluval 406, that is complete and ready to go for $75 or I could buy that used package of 2 ac110's with the power head for $60 obo and get some sponge inserts, or should I keep looking?

















What size heater do I need?
Saw this on craigslist, stuff is new








elite radiant 200 watt heater $10
aqueon pro 200 submersible heater $20
marina 200 watt submersible heater $15
marina 100 watt submersible heater $10
large mag float $10

also is pea gravel ok for a central/ south american cichlid tank or would sand be cheaper/ better? I kind of like how they push gravel around honestly lol


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd get both the canister and the ac110's and use the canister and one ac110 on the tank and save the other one for a spare.

I'd say somewhere between 3-4 watts per gallon would be good for this tank. The aqueon heaters are decent, but i think you can get them new for just a little more. I would do two smaller heaters that add up to the total wattage you need. Use this calculator to determine the correct wattage for your tank.

http://boonedocks.net/fishtank/ftweb.php


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

is $75 for that fluval 406 a good deal?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> is $75 for that fluval 406 a good deal?


Well, depends on its condition, but I'd say yes if its decent since they cost $200 new. Half price for good used equipment is the going rate, little less if its not in decent condition.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

is it better than a rena xp3 canister filter for $60 all hoses and attachments are inc


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> is it better than a rena xp3 canister filter for $60 all hoses and attachments are inc


For sure! Renas are ok, Fluvals are very nice!


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I bought the fluval, it looks good, now I need more media for it 

I found a guy with a couple 5 gal buckets of pea gravel for cheap, is that what I should use for south American or central American cichlids? or should I go with pool sand?
I'm also excited to get the tank tomorrow, someone told me they think it's really a 120 from looking at the pics


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would go with pool sand although it's harder to vacuum none of the big stuff will penetrate the surface so it can easily be seen and sucked out.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I love PFS! I think its easier to take care of than gravel since, as walzon says, the junk doesn't fall through.

What are the daminsions of the tank you are getting. Use this formula to calculate gallons:

L x W x H/231 = gallons


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't measure the height, I will tomorrow when it gets here

Can I mix sand and gravel for the best of both worlds?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

For setting up a CA biotope, check out this link to Central Scene Magazine. Tons of awesome info, including tank setup. There's several issues, focusing on different species. Enjoy!

http://centralscenemagazine.blogspo...d-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=6

I would not mix gravel and sand.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Someone around here posted a tank pic of half & half left side of the tank was sand right side was gravel, looked amazing. Though I'm not sure what the best part of having gravel is, doesn't look very natural, and traps debris, but to each his own.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> I didn't measure the height, I will tomorrow when it gets here
> 
> Can I mix sand and gravel for the best of both worlds?


I did that once and it did not work very well. Gravel just kept sinking to the bottom so you are pretty much just left with a sand bed. Not really the best of both worlds anymore.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks for the link Iggy, so many cool cichlids. 
I also like earth eaters but from what I remember they aren't as interesting to watch, something about a feisty CA, keeping them is more interactive to me if that makes any sense.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

ok I think I decided on sand.
Question now is what kind?
Should I go with pool filter sand from leslies, home depot med sand or my fiance' can get this super clean stuff for 40% off, it's still really expensive though.









Clean Sand - 25-Lb. Box, $21.99 "$13.20 after discount"

Our clean, 100% natural white sand is low on dust, so it's perfect for use with our activity tubs or any sand table.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

That seems high for PFS. I can get a 50lb bag for $10 here and even that is a little steep.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The advantages of PFS over play sand is the grain size. PFS is much larger, and not as likely to wind up in your filtration as play. The last bags are bought were #20 size, I think. Play sand is very fine, will blow all over your tank and tends to clump up easily.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Tank arrived, it's actually 22" tall so according to a gal calc I found online it's 109 gal.
and wouldn't you know it,as soon as I bought that fluval 406 for $70 a fx5 popped up for $100, wonder if I should buy it and sell the 406?

what do you guys think about these drift wood pieces, what one do you think? I'm not sure on price for the 2 smaller pieces but the huge one and the stump one are both $50 each


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow that stump in unreal, if your going CA and it fits in the tank would be one heck of a centerpiece, I would say keep the 406 the FX5 in my opinion is over rated and many have had problems with it.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think it would fit, my tank is only 22" tall.
I'm thinking the bottom pic one for $50 is my best bet, the top pic he wants $100 for those 2 pieces.
And he wants $40 for a used ac110, that seems steep to me, the other guy with them hasn't returned my emails


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That stump looks awesome. You could always trim it to fit.

$40 for a used hob is too much. Pretty sure you can get a new one for around $50 from a site sponsor.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

the problem with that stump is it still leaches tannins and doesn't sink yet, but it might be worth it anyways


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would not pay $50 for stump that isn't even completely aquarium safe. For that price you could find your own and cure it yourself and come out $50 ahead.

And I agree, $40 for a used AC110 is too much. They are around $60 new so $30 would probably be the most I would pay for one even in excellent shape. For a used one you will have to figure out where it's located, drive there and then take it home and, most likely, clean it up. A new one will come right to your door basically ready to install. I think that's worth the extra $20 and depending on how far it is gas might cost you close to that.

Sounds like you have a uniquely sized tank. Sounds similar to a 110 only its not as high and 22" tall. I wonder if it was a custom build. Do you see a brand stamped anywhere on the tank?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I meant, not as high and 60" long.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Should I get that other huge piece for $50 then and skip stump-ac guy?

The piece with the blue tub in he background is a differnt guy


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol.
The guy with he 2 ac110's with powerheads for $60 finally texted me back saying he still had them for sale.
I asked when and here he would like to meet upbecause his voice mail was full and asked him to call me and he responded.

"No"

Wtf??? Must be a child or something


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> Lol.
> The guy with he 2 ac110's with powerheads for $60 finally texted me back saying he still had them for sale.
> I asked when and here he would like to meet upbecause his voice mail was full and asked him to call me and he responded.
> 
> ...


Craigslist can be a real pain sometime. You get some real morons on there now and then.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> Lol.
> The guy with he 2 ac110's with powerheads for $60 finally texted me back saying he still had them for sale.
> I asked when and here he would like to meet upbecause his voice mail was full and asked him to call me and he responded.
> 
> ...


What a joke... People... they're the worst!


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I texted him "what are you 12 years old?"

and I got back "I'm 15 and you didn't have to be a jerk"

whoops, now I feel like a jerk lol


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> I texted him "what are you 12 years old?"
> 
> and I got back "I'm 15 and you didn't have to be a jerk"
> 
> whoops, now I feel like a jerk lol


Oops! So much for that deal huh?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

**** it. I think my new 110 gal I just bought has a leak :-(

















I washed it all down and filled it up, this bead of water reforms after a few minutes, I'm praying it's just from water trapped between the frame and the stand from my cleaning but I'm fearing the worst.
The thing is the silicone looks perfect, actually too perfect considering the tank is dated 2001.

Maybe someone redid it and did a poor job? I don't understand.

My plan is to leave it full over night and see if it stops and dries up. I reason if it fails no one will be around to get hurt and it's on the front porch anyways.

I'm totally bumming out.

I have silicone but suck at doing it, I tried once and failed so bad.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I feel for ya man.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> darn it. I think my new 110 gal I just bought has a leak :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shouldn't be too bad to fix. At least it's on a seem. Watch a few videos on youtube on sealing a tank to gain a better understanding of the technique.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

It's not my day.
I swallowed a burst of filthy vinegar tank water starting a siphon to empty it.

Wish I could barf.

I can't tell where the leak is, it' going down that leg but coming from under the edge in the corner maybe.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> It's not my day.
> I swallowed a burst of filthy vinegar tank water starting a siphon to empty it.
> 
> Wish I could barf.
> ...


Not fun!

Corner can be easily resealed and you don't have to worry about globbing since no one can really see that area anyway.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

don't I have to redo the whole thing, I thought old won't stick to new?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> don't I have to redo the whole thing, I thought old won't stick to new?


No, it won't. Remove the old silicone where you want to replace the new. Apply new and let it dry for 24 hours. You should be good to go. Like I said, there are some good youtube videos on resealing a tank.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

So redo the whole interior right?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> So redo the whole interior right?


Well, at least in the area around the leak. You shouldn't have to redo all the silicone.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've never done this but I'm pretty sure you need to do the whole tank. If you remove some silicone, you need to remove it all.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I've never done this but I'm pretty sure you need to do the whole tank. If you remove some silicone, you need to remove it all.


That's probably true if its in a corner. You would at least need to do 3 of the seals over again.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Unless you are absolutely sure where the leak originates from, I suggest removing and resealing all the interior silicone beads in the tank. Try to avoid cutting any silicone that is between the panes of glass. There are a total of 8 separate silicone joints, the 4 corner joints and the 4 bottom joints.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Unless you are absolutely sure where the leak originates from, I suggest removing and resealing all the interior silicone beads in the tank. Try to avoid cutting any silicone that is between the panes of glass. There are a total of 8 separate silicone joints, the 4 corner joints and the 4 bottom joints.


Doesn't sound like a fun job!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's not really that bad a job, just time consuming to remove the old silicone, clean the glass properly and apply the new silicone and properly 'tool' the bead. The important part is to make sure the silicone is cured properly before adding water. I prefer to wait 7 days and then do a leak test outside.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

update.
After work I went and bought the rest of the stuff needed for the re silicone job, extra tube of silicone, razors, tape etc...

Got home and realized I can't move the tank off the stand by my self anyways. While shifting it around I found more water caught in the bottom trim and between the tank and stand, even though the inside of the tank is bone dry from me cleaning it up this morning.
I examined the silicone again and it looks perfect.

So after drying everything up I'm filling it once again but this time making sure not to splash any outside the tank. So far, so good and no sign of any leak. Knock on wood.

Maybe it was just water in the trim from hosing it off.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Fingers crossed...


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Fingers crossed...


Mine too!


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I can no longer find any evidence of a leak


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> I can no longer find any evidence of a leak


 :dancing:

I'd still let it sit for a few days to make sure there's no leak.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

hmm, I want to spray paint the back tomorrow, take off the top trim and re silicone it down, I was thinking I might as well put a coat of rustoleum on the iron stand too.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd maybe wait a couple days just to be sure!

I'll warn you about rustolium. It can be tricky getting it to stick. I used it to pain some metal table legs and I had a awful time with it, even after applying multiple coats it still chipped off. Make sure to sand the stand well with a large grain sandpaper so it is very roughed up before you pain.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

ugh, no thanks, might as well wait for it to rust first if I have to go through all that. lol


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> ugh, no thanks, might as well wait for it to rust first if I have to go through all that. lol


Ya, painting metel is a pain. I think those stand are die cast so they don't have to paint them. How bad does it look right now?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What's wrong with the top trim? Did you buy that cracked one?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

it just needs to be siliconed down, I spoke with the manufacturer and that is the design


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dredgesclone said:


> it just needs to be siliconed down, I spoke with the manufacturer and that is the design


Phew!


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

so far I have a fluval canister 406 and an ac110 hob.

I found a local guy with a eheim 2222 with media and extra pads and everything, slightly used but in the box for $65.

Do you think this would be a wise addition?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm considering flipping the fluval because I prefer canisters to be straight bio


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If your tank rim is more than 4 foot off the ground, I wouldn't bother with the Eheim 2222. The maxium the filter can pump UP is 4' 3" and that would be at reduced GPH.

On a side note, you don't really want to run your canister filter as bio only, you need some kind of mechanical media prior to the bio-media to prevent it from fouling too quickly.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

my rim is 52" off the ground but wouldn't that measurement be from the top of the canister? The guy will take $50 and he said he used it 3 months


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes it is measured from the top of the canister. The filter is only rated for a 40G tank but is commonly used on a 20H or maybe a 29g tank. I don't think you would be happy with that particular model Eheim on your 110G tank.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

ok, thanks. I take it the money could be better spent elsewhere ;-)


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

update:








Painted the back of the tank black. I pushed up the trim to paint and since it was popping up already and needs to be re-silicone down anyways. While carelessly cleaning the edge of the rim I sliced my finger wide open. The cut is wide but I don't think it's deep enough to need stitches.

Today I'm going to silicone the trim back down so we can move it into the house asap.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks like you're coming along. You'll be glad you did all this work now and not down the road when you have a tank full of fish that is starting to have problems.

Sucks about the finger, at least it was too deep. I've cut myself a few time working on my aquariums too.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

that reminds me, I bought a couple pieces of glass for the tops at the hardware store, they cut them for me but the edges are sharp, can I sand them down or something? I'm scarred to use them, someone might hurt themselves


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Just sand the edges with fine to medium grit sandpaper. Doesn't take much to dull them.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok, so same question but now it's a should I add a used Fluval 404 to my 406/ac110 setup?
The guy wants $50 and it comes with extra new parts, impeller, impeller case, water basket, cover, clamps etc.. , I'm thinking I should probably skip it and move away from these smaller fluvals, I think I have had problems in the past with them


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

IF you are uncertain than skip it! It's probably time to move to a larger canister or even a sump.


----------

